# BSOD Stop Error 0x000000C5



## shenry

My computers been blue screening lately and its getting really annoying .I've lost some data from it as well. The stop error is 0x000000C5 and I have been googling and I've read that it could be due to bad hard drives, bad ram,drivers and such so I was wondering if I could some of you guys could help me. There was a BSOD about memory as well so I think it might be that but there's no reason for it to be. At least I think there isn't....

 It started around when I got crysis and my new screen (View Sonic VA2226w). It usually happens around a minute in after start up but has happened hours after on multiple occasions. My hard drive is setup with a primary 20 GB NTFS for windows, logical 110 GB NTFS for programs and data and a primary 20GB EXT3 for trying out Linux distros. My rig is in my sig. I've updated my monitor drivers and have just uninstalled crysis then.

I was thinking that I should try my memory in different slots.

Help and/or advice would be ABSOLUTELY GREAT!!


----------



## SirKenin

Reset your CPU back to spec before you start.  It could be that your overclock isn't stable.


----------



## oscaryu1

> To resolve this issue, run the Driver Verifier tool against any new (or suspect) drivers, and if that does not locate the problem, use gflags to turn on the Special Pool feature. For additional information about how to use the Driver Verifier tool, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:
> 244617 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/244617/EN-US/) Using Driver Verifier to Troubleshoot Drivers in Windows 2000
> For additional information about how to use the Special Pool feature to isolate pool damage, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:
> 188831 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188831/EN-US/) How to Use the Special Pool Feature to Isolate Pool Damage



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291810


----------



## shenry

Just on my first startup today I got an error as follows 

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

STOP 0X0000001A

So thats one of the memory errors I got.


SirKenin said:


> Reset your CPU back to spec before you start.  It could be that your overclock isn't stable.


I didn't have it overclocked because of the heat here this week.Air cons in the other room sadly 



oscaryu1 said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291810



After trying this it said I had to restart my PC so I did and while shutting down I got this error

STOP 0x000000C4

so I resetted my comp and started up and noticed that my icons and the task bar weren't there. So when this usually happens( not often) I just go ALT+CTRL+DELETE then new task and run explorer.exe. But before I got to do this I got this error:

IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Stop 0x0000000A

Anyway so I go to the command prompt and type verifier then go create standard settings and go verify all drivers installed on this computer. Almost immediately is says "No settings were changed"
Now I'm going to try the pool feature you suggested.


----------



## Vizy

shenry said:


> Just on my first startup today I got an error as follows
> 
> MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
> 
> STOP 0X0000001A
> 
> So thats one of the memory errors I got.
> 
> I didn't have it overclocked because of the heat here this week.Air cons in the other room sadly
> 
> 
> 
> After trying this it said I had to restart my PC so I did and while shutting down I got this error
> 
> STOP 0x000000C4
> 
> so I resetted my comp and started up and noticed that my icons and the task bar weren't there. So when this usually happens( not often) I just go ALT+CTRL+DELETE then new task and run explorer.exe. But before I got to do this I got this error:
> 
> IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> Stop 0x0000000A
> 
> Anyway so I go to the command prompt and type verifier then go create standard settings and go verify all drivers installed on this computer. Almost immediately is says "No settings were changed"
> Now I'm going to try the pool feature you suggested.



IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

i dont have time to check up on that, but when i had it, it was a DRIVER issue. Are u using any software to mount images upon a virtual Drive? Magicdisk, Alcahol 120%, DAmeaon tools? These and many more. If u use anything to mount, u might wanna try another program. I was using magicdisk to mnt uif files and then i started BSODing, so plz post back,


----------



## shenry

I don't have any virtual drives, the only drivers that I have installed recently would be my monitor drivers before I started BSODing and I updated them as well. Could they be conflicting with something possibly? 

Yesterday I also installed some camera drivers but I've been BSODing before that.


----------



## Vizy

shenry said:


> I don't have any virtual drives, the only drivers that I have installed recently would be my monitor drivers before I started BSODing and I updated them as well. Could they be conflicting with something possibly?
> 
> Yesterday I also installed some camera drivers but I've been BSODing before that.



possibly. Update ur gfx card drivers, rollback the monitor ones, and vice-versa, it mihgt fix the problem. I also think it might be overheating but thats unlikely.


----------



## shenry

OK well I read somewhere that I should try and go repair windows. Big mistake. I put in the windows CD went install but instead of continuing with the install I selected my windows install and went repair. So it did its thing but once it restarted and got to a certain point it would just blue screen. I tried it a couple of times but I figured at this point it would just be easier to reinstall as all my important data is stored on a different partition so I did. Took me around an hour and nothing yet. If anything happens I will post back.

Thanks for the help everyone anyway.


----------

